# Insect ID



## Tony-ony (Mar 5, 2010)

Any thoughts on this interesting creature.....on a wall in my subdivision In Oakland county....


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Looks like a Stonefly or maybe a varriety of caddis.


----------



## Curt (Jan 5, 2011)

Might be a Dobson fly.


----------



## Tony-ony (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for the quick feedback, I think giant stonefly most likely....i dont see any "tusks" like on the dobsonfly


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

male dobson fly have the giant mandibles, females don't...


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Dobson fly. The males are scary


----------

